# Solved: ActiveX controls don't install; no yellow bar



## lanulos

Using IE6,sp1 on my win98se computer, I cannot install activex controls on the fly, even when all activex security settings are Enable or Prompt. For example, when I try to load the free spyware scanner at zonelabs.com, I get an error message telling to change my security settings, which are already correct. I also don't see the yellow bar which should appear asking me if I want to install the control. I tried repairing the IE6 install and updating it. I also tried the IERegFix.bat file from microsoft which is suppose to reregister all the IE components. Any ideas?

edit: I forgot to mention that activex controls run OK, and I can install them the site offers a downloadable installer file, They just won't install within the browser. I also reinstalled Microsoft Windows Script 5.6 (Windows 9x, Me, NT4) .


----------



## lunchbox

AFAIK and i could be wrong with this assumption, But the Security Bar was an upgrade for WIN XPSP2?


----------



## lanulos

lunchbox said:


> AFAIK and i could be wrong with this assumption, But the Security Bar was an upgrade for WIN XPSP2?


Quite possibly, but then why are the activex controls failing to install when all the permissions are Enable or Prompt? Is win98 just unable to install activeX on the fly?


----------



## eddie5659

Hiya

See if this works for the moment:

Control Panel | Internet Options. Security tab. Custom Settings. Make sure the drop down menu is set to Medium, and click Reset, Yes. If its already on Medium, reset anyway. Apply and OK.

If still no joy, go back to the Internet Options, Advanced tab. Under Browsing, look for Enable Install on Demand. Untick, apply and ok.

This should create a popup asking you to install the ActiveX.

Regards

eddie


----------



## lanulos

I figured it out. I used Add/remove Programs to roll back to the previous IE version (5.5) and then reupdating to IE6 sp1. I then ran Windows Update and installed all of the critical updates EXCEPT the April 11 update, which is the one that makes activex controls non-automatic due to the Eolas patent. Now I can install activex controls normally. In response to eddie5659, after reinstall, both Enable Install on Demand options are currently checked, and I get the dialog box.


----------



## golferbob

iam having the same problem.you deleted IE 6sp1 and tools ? what was the april 11 th update number ?


----------



## eddie5659

Glad ot all working again, lanulos :up:

Hiya golferbob 

I think lanulos originally had IE6, but using AddRemove is safer to uninstall programs, than by simply deleting them. If you rollback using AddRemove, then install the IE6 from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie6/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.mspx

Then, go to Windows Update, and it should show you all the updates you need to install, and the date they were issued.

Regards

eddie


----------



## golferbob

thanks ,after a hour of working ,got the toy working great. can do panda free scan , pc pitstop scan and update my spyware. wish i would have had that info a week ago ,i did a reformat and reinstall of windows. 
thanks again.


----------

